# Sawmill: plan B...or C or D or......



## chippin-in (Jun 3, 2012)

Im not exactly sure which plan this is, but its next. What do you think about this one.

I make an agreement with the mill owner to get the mill up and runnin (as long as its not too expensive, say $500.00 give or take). In return, he allows me to “rent” it from him for a specific amount of time. After I have used it to mill 1000bf or 2000bf or whatever, I return it to him. Maybe throw in the conversation that if I am able to purchase it in the future, consideration for repairing it would be taken into account.

Cons to this plan: He may want a lot more money for it after it is runnin. I might suck at milling and I just fixed his mill for him with no benefit to me.

Pros: My wife might see the benefit of having a mill and say “if you don’t buy this mill, I will” (long shot). I might suck at milling and just fixed his mill, but saved myself alooot of money.

Thanks 
Robert


----------



## davidgiul (Jun 3, 2012)

chippin-in said:


> Im not exactly sure which plan this is, but its next. What do you think about this one.
> 
> I make an agreement with the mill owner to get the mill up and runnin (as long as its not too expensive, say $500.00 give or take). In return, he allows me to “rent” it from him for a specific amount of time. After I have used it to mill 1000bf or 2000bf or whatever, I return it to him. Maybe throw in the conversation that if I am able to purchase it in the future, consideration for repairing it would be taken into account.
> 
> ...


The pros trump all. I don't think that you will suck at milling so cross that off. All I see is"..my wife...." Do it.


----------



## Kevin (Jun 3, 2012)

Are you telling her you're repairing sawmills now? 

You do realize she called me and asked for pointers on how to get you interested in traditional Japanese origami don't you?


----------



## DKMD (Jun 3, 2012)

Don't worry about Kevin and Rob… They've forgotten that origami requires paper, and paper comes from trees. Therefore, you need a sawmill in order to produce the organic paper needed for your origami! Sheesh… I should have been a lawyer!:rofl2::rofl2:


----------



## davidgiul (Jun 3, 2012)

DKMD said:


> Don't worry about Kevin and Rob… They've forgotten that origami requires paper, and paper comes from trees. Therefore, you need a sawmill in order to produce the organic paper needed for your origami! Sheesh… I should have been a lawyer!:rofl2::rofl2:


Your in the next best profession


----------



## Kevin (Jun 4, 2012)

davidgiul said:


> DKMD said:
> 
> 
> > Don't worry about Kevin and Rob… They've forgotten that origami requires paper, and paper comes from trees. Therefore, you need a sawmill in order to produce the organic paper needed for your origami! Sheesh… I should have been a lawyer!:rofl2::rofl2:
> ...



:rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3:

David, I do no believe SNHNSN (seenohearnospeakno) meant that as a compliment. 

:davidguil:
:lolol:


----------



## DKMD (Jun 4, 2012)

I started to respond in writing, but in keeping with the new theme of the thread, I've begun the arduous process folding paper into the exact shape of my hand with my middle finger extended(insert emoticon with middle finger extended).


----------



## Kevin (Jun 4, 2012)

DKMD said:


> I started to respond in writing, but in keeping with the new theme of the thread, I've begun the arduous process folding paper into the exact shape of my hand with my middle finger extended(insert emoticon with middle finger extended).



:rotflmao3::teethlaugh::rotflmao3::rotflmao3:


----------



## kweinert (Jun 4, 2012)

DKMD said:


> I started to respond in writing, but in keeping with the new theme of the thread, I've begun the arduous process folding paper into the exact shape of my hand with my middle finger extended(insert emoticon with middle finger extended).



I once photocopied my hand in that position, scanned in the image, and then added

*I QUIT*

across the bottom. My then wife was amused but declined to use it as her resignation letter.


----------



## davidgiul (Jun 4, 2012)

DKMD said:


> I started to respond in writing, but in keeping with the new theme of the thread, I've begun the arduous process folding paper into the exact shape of my hand with my middle finger extended(insert emoticon with middle finger extended).


Just curious. Who would be the beneficiary of your artwork?


----------



## Kevin (Jun 4, 2012)

davidgiul said:


> DKMD said:
> 
> 
> > I started to respond in writing, but in keeping with the new theme of the thread, I've begun the arduous process folding paper into the exact shape of my hand with my middle finger extended(insert emoticon with middle finger extended).
> ...



He doesn't strike me as the type that would "Finger the messenger".


----------



## DKMD (Jun 4, 2012)

Kevin said:


> davidgiul said:
> 
> 
> > DKMD said:
> ...



You are correct, sir! 

I'm worried that the 'extended finger' is probably some Hawaiian sign for something... Anybody got a Hawaiian to English dictionary? Rbaccus? Anyone?


----------



## davidgiul (Jun 4, 2012)

DKMD said:


> Kevin said:
> 
> 
> > davidgiul said:
> ...


It means you are welcome.:davidguil:


----------



## txpaulie (Jun 5, 2012)

Not to change the subject but,...

Robert, If'n it were me, a $500 outlay to refurbish a mill, with the understanding that I could use the thing after, sounds like a decent investment...

Worst case: You suck at milling, but it only cost $500 to learn that.

I've paid much more in life-lessons!:dash2:

If'n the worst case doesn't occur, you have access to a mill that you've worked on and understand the workings of...
Plus, you'll have WOOD!

My opinion: If you can do it, DO IT!

...and my offer stands to store the thing at my place, your wife will not like looking at it in the yard or driveway!

p


----------

